# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Изменение голоса

## hyligan

Уникальный инструмент для изменения голоса - мечта шутников, телефонных террористов и любителей караоке  Пользователь говорит в микрофон, а программа в реальном масштабе времени заставляет его голос звучать ниже (как у солидного мужика или выше (как у женщины или подростка. Высота голоса задается с помощью ползунка "Pitch Level", а выходной сигнал можно дополнительно "доработать" с помощью 9-полосного эквалайзера. Конечно, маленькое черное устройство из фильма ужасов "Крик" этой проге не переплюнуть, но то, что твой голос, прошедший через AV VCS, мама родная не узнает, разработчики гарантируют. В этом легко убедиться, записав-прослушав свой "новый" голосок с помощью стандартного Виндозного Рекордера. Вдобавок, AV VCS совместим со всеми программами для интернет-телефонии (NetMeeting, net2phone и т.п.). Так что эту прогу стоит применять не только для розыгрышей, но и для сохранения анонимности при общении в Сети голосом.

*Скачать 1.36 Mb*

----------

